# Cateye HL-EL320



## tincaman (27 Jan 2012)

How do you get the damn thing open to change the batteries!


----------



## tincaman (27 Jan 2012)

Tried that, the top half moves about 3mm and then stops


----------



## tincaman (27 Jan 2012)

Got it! There was enough travel to get a screwdriver in the back and help it on it way. Pretty tight fit, can't do it with fingers alone


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2012)

Something not quite right there- the cover is stiff but shouldn't be that stiff. There is a knack to opening the cover, but it is a one-hand job, there's no way you should need a screwdriver (apart from the risk of damage to yourself and the light).


----------



## foocycl (20 Jul 2017)

tincaman said:


> How do you get the damn thing open to change the batteries!


I joined cyclechat just to reply because I was so frustrated with a similar issue. I don't know what model # I have, but the cateye opticube I had was unopenable/stuck. Turns out the AA batteries leaked, dried, and make it nearly impossible to open. The light was not working. I eventually was able to open it by slowly prying it open with an object similar to a very thin flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Dick l (8 Aug 2018)

foocycl said:


> I joined cyclechat just to reply because I was so frustrated with a similar issue. I don't know what model # I have, but the cateye opticube I had was unopenable/stuck. Turns out the AA batteries leaked, dried, and make it nearly impossible to open. The light was not working. I eventually was able to open it by slowly prying it open with an object similar to a very thin flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Dick l (8 Aug 2018)

Just had same problem. Fix was wd 40 and hair dryer heat. Came off like butter. Wd40 made it slippery so go for hair dryer forst


----------



## Skeptic (7 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion of WD40 and a hair dryer. I've had the light for about ten years and used it so infrequently, that the batteries never failed. So I didn't remember how to open it. Anyway, using the oil and hair dryer, I got it open, but the batteries had NOT leaked! In fact, they were the batteries supplied by Cateye! Anyway, I tried using a butter knife to pry it open and finally learned (or remembered) that you push the top toward the back of the light to remove it.


----------

